# Talking About Health Issues With Your Spouse



## Rob2380 (Dec 21, 2009)

I am curious how forthcoming men are with their wives about health issues that are concerning them. It's always been difficult for me to initially raise health concerns with my spouse. I know this is silly and potentially harmful, but it's something that's always been difficult for me. Never want her to worry needlessly. She's quick to tell me to go to the doctor, where I tend to take a wait and see approach. Again, probably stupid and akin to the head in the sand approach. Eventually I reveal to her something is wrong, then I let her know everything because she's all over me until I see the doctor. We went through this last year. 

Men, do you tell your wives when something health related is bothering you? Women, can you sense when something isn't right with your man?


----------



## TabbyCat (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm going to be frank, men aren't forthcoming at all.

She wouldn't worry if you'd just get a check-up. You could even do it without her knowing. You wouldn't even have to bring it up. At least do the bloodwork. It's not that hard.....when you really love your family. You don't realize that, until there's a real emergency.

A year and a half ago, my husband and I were going through this thing where all he would do is go to work and then sleep the rest of the time. It was really starting to piss me off. Wouldn't help with anything or get up!

Your life can change in an instant!

One day, during that month, I was at work and sent him an email....no response....called the house phone...no answer.....called his cell phone...no answer. I called and called...probably 20 times! I was getting upset! All of a sudden a feeling shot through my body....I had to race home NOW! I told the mgr something is wrong and I have to go. I get home...I'm shaking right now....and he is in bed sleeping, so I wake him up, get him to sit up. He's acting like he is on heorin or something, groggy, slurring his words. I just said WE ARE GOING TO THE HOSPITAL NOW! He was like a 300 lb drunk. I had to belt him into the truck like a child. I was terrified, but kept my head.

Anyway, they admitted him immediately...his oxygen was like 56 or something like that. I got him there just in time. In my guts I knew he would have died in the next 24 hrs., and he would have. He was in ICU 3 days. He has sleep apnea, so if you snore, and never feel like you are getting any rest, you probably aren't. Not resting will contribute to obesity. If you never rest you can't lose weight. It's a vicious cycle that ends in death. The paperwork they gave us said he had CO2 Narcosis. I read about it. You just get snuffed out and die. The carbon dioxide you don't get rid of when you "sleep" over time builds up in your body until you just don't wake up anymore.

My husband pays more attention to his health now. He wears his BiPap machine at night, etc. In comparison, he has Superman energy now.

When you go back to the doctor to get the blood test results, you insist on a copy (it is your right to have one). Now you have a starting point. If the cholestoral is bad, start experimenting in making diet improvements. After a year, go back and do it again, get a copy and you will see how the changes you made were positive.

Life is so short,
God bless you

PS The two of you should watch Dr Oz. He explains things wonderfully.


----------



## Holding Pattern (Dec 31, 2009)

For better or worse, I tell my wife everything - and vice versa. Whatever is hurting (not small, moan-y stuff) but if something is hurting or not feeling right - we talk about it.
Maybe we know a little too much about the other's physical goings-on but it's for the best.


----------



## iWonder (Jan 2, 2010)

If you are asking this question, you probably 'know' something is wrong so go get it checked out.

I am slow to talk to my wife about it, but I go to the Dr. if I am concerned about something. If I have a symptom and try to talk about it, my wife diagnoses 20 things before I can even finish the description.

Assuming a typical marriage where you have sex, eat together, share a bathroom and she sees you naked; if you have something wrong she will find it out eventually anyway!


----------



## Rob2380 (Dec 21, 2009)

I eventually get around to telling her how I'm feeling, (nothing going on right now that goodness) but I wonder if most men are like myself in that they find it hard to bring stuff like this up to their wives.


----------



## francescadomonique (Jan 31, 2010)

Most women can sense even when the smallest thing is bothering their spouse of significant other. However,It is not our responsibiltiy to read your minds. It is important to remain honest with your partner and tell them everything no matter how small it may seem. ... Especially when it comes to your health status, as it can affect your partner. 
Need more advice email me at [email protected]


----------

